# Someone poisoned a friend's dog :(



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

I was really sad to hear this. My sister's friend had this adorable husky/akita mix that I met a few times. Such a sweet dog! It's somewhat funny and sweet because the kid is one of those tough guys but turns into mush whenever he's with his dog. 

Sadly, one week ago we got a text from him saying that they had to rush his dog to the animal hospital because someone injected anti-freeze in a hot dog and threw it over into his backyard. Of course, the dog ate it and as a result his organs were failing. Two days later, the dog died 

It's just one of those things I'd worry about and people would always tell me " Oh don't worry, that sort of stuff doesn't happen here! People don't do that here." and for the longest time, nothing like that ever has. This was fairly close to my neighborhood, so the idea of that sort of stuff CAN really happen is disheartening. 

It makes me so mad! WHY the #$%@ do people do that!? Why would anyone go out of their way to poison other people's dogs for? Or any pet for that matter! Why can't pet haters just go on about their business and leave the animals alone? It makes me so worried for my future dog. I'll never leave my dog outside unsupervised and I swear I'm going to be cautious around strangers offering to feed my dog. I don't even care if it's a kid trying to give my dog a treat, I will slap it away if I have to. I will protect my dog with my life! 

I hate people sometimes 

( but I LOVE you guys of course! )


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I hate people too. I am glad I do not have neighbors where I live for so many reasons. I have a long steep driveway which should deter mean kids from doing this to my dogs. 

People can be mean, scary and dangerous. I am not going to ban pit bulls, rottweilers, dobermans, etc. I am banning humans. I don't trust them.


I am sorry this happened to your friend's dog. I am sorry this happens at all. I hope there is a special hell/purgatory for people that abuse/kill children and animals.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

OMG... Please give all of our condolences to your sister's friend...

I can't even imagine. It is just one more reason that I don't leave my boys alone outside. I don't understand the logic behind poisoning a dog. We don't even poison the mice in our backyard... We let the birds take care of them.

I'm with Tiffany on this one. I agree with her on both not banning breeds but their owners and the special place in Hell.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Omg. Where in Raleigh did this happen?
Im so sorry for your friend's loss. Humans are absolutely disgusting. It's shit like this that makes me SO angry, yet I'm not surprised.

I'm not even kidding. Humans are the scum of the earth.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Karma, I just have to believe in karma.............


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

liquid said:


> Omg. Where in Raleigh did this happen?
> Im so sorry for your friend's loss. Humans are absolutely disgusting. It's shit like this that makes me SO angry, yet I'm not surprised.
> 
> I'm not even kidding. Humans are the scum of the earth.


I'm actually back in Ontario, Canada for a while. It happened in Brampton which is really close to Mississauga (where I'm staying). 

I just realized you live in Raleigh! Where in Raleigh are you? I'm probably not going to be back living in the area until the fall but when I do, it be cool to know you live close by


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Karma, I just have to believe in karma.............



I really do hope karma gets them in the end. It horrifies me that such people have to exist and why they continue to. It's the idea that people think it's acceptable to kill someone's pet for any reason they deem as reasonable that scares me. Heck, for all I know, it could have been something as stupid as " That dog barks too loud."


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I hate people too. I am glad I do not have neighbors where I live for so many reasons. I have a long steep driveway which should deter mean kids from doing this to my dogs.
> 
> People can be mean, scary and dangerous. I am not going to ban pit bulls, rottweilers, dobermans, etc. I am banning humans. I don't trust them.
> 
> ...


I agree. If there's anything in this world to be skeptical about, it's other people. Too unpredictable and as you pointed out, dangerous. I think this is ironic in the sense that the laws that enforce banning of certain breeds they deem as dangerous are for the sake of protecting society. Yet, the law doesn't even consider the greater threats that people can present, even children. The whole banning breed thing is bogas; it does not educate or encourage responsibility. It just breeds ignorance.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Or, just random. Our family dog when I was a child was killed by a random lunatic with arsenic. My most beloved dog was killed with rat poison and it was revenge on me specifically and had nothing to do with my dog.

I feel for him. It's a horrible thing and you really do want to see the person dosed with the poison and put in a room with a window so you can watch him/her suffer the same fate. 

i hope he reported to the police even though there is little chance of catching the person - if it is random and they are poisoning other dogs it's possible, though.


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> OMG... Please give all of our condolences to your sister's friend...
> 
> I can't even imagine. It is just one more reason that I don't leave my boys alone outside. I don't understand the logic behind poisoning a dog. We don't even poison the mice in our backyard... We let the birds take care of them.
> 
> I'm with Tiffany on this one. I agree with her on both not banning breeds but their owners and the special place in Hell.


What's really sad is that his dog didn't even live to his first birthday!  He was still a puppy and it's stupid and horrible that he was probably poisoned for being just that. I hope whoever is responsible for this gets caught somehow, so no one else has to suffer. If not on their life time, then at least in the after life they will face the consequences. I know my sister's friend is still pretty torn up about it but he's been more motivated to help an volunteer at local shelters more now. Wouldn't you know? He fell in love with a puppy that was rescued from a kill shelter. So somewhat of a happy ending, but still pretty sad 

I just really hope it's true what they say about all dogs going to heaven because heaven will be boring without them lol.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

damn,,, I am so very sorry. I hope they reported it.


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

xellil said:


> Or, just random. Our family dog when I was a child was killed by a random lunatic with arsenic. My most beloved dog was killed with rat poison and it was revenge on me specifically and had nothing to do with my dog.
> 
> I feel for him. It's a horrible thing and you really do want to see the person dosed with the poison and put in a room with a window so you can watch him/her suffer the same fate.
> 
> i hope he reported to the police even though there is little chance of catching the person - if it is random and they are poisoning other dogs it's possible, though.



WTF is WRONG with people!? Poisoning your dog out of revenge??? I can't even - ARGH! Xellil again I'm sorry for that 

I think he did but I can't remember if he had gotten much of a response or interest. Either way, little chance or not, I really do hope that person is caught.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Sickening.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yep stuff like that is hard to track down and doesn't seem to be high priority. It's only a dog. But you never know, maybe they will catch them.

And if not, let's hope for karma and a slow painful death by poisoning.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my gosh this happened in Brampton! Thats pretty close to me. People are disgusting. How does someone even think and plan out injecting a hotdog? That is pathetic. A few years ago my friends deranged neighbour threw a poisoned steak into the backyard and her dog ate it. Deathly ill for a week, but luckily she did survive. I am so sorry for your friend, I could not imagine ever going through something so horrible. I hope that a**hole gets what he deserves. Condolences to your friend.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

This kind of story makes me think twice about putting up fliers in my neighborhood asking for freezer-burned or unwanted meat (I believe it was Sprocket who did this with success.) I am worried that there will be some mad-crazy person out there who might do something devious like add poison, or somehow taint the meat.

Not that I'm paranoid, but in this town, there are just too many loons out and about...

My heart breaks for such an evil act against an innocent dog...


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I agree with you New York Dogue. I did get a few freebies from Craigslist but I also worry some asshole is going to poison it. Because you never know. People put razor blades in apples at halloween for KIDS, I am sure people would just as easily tamper with meat.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

NOOO! :frown:

I'm so sorry for your sister's friend...people can truly be disgusting. Poor pup, sigh...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i would have your friend report this to the police and ask if there are any other reported incidents of this happening.

i am so sorry for your friend, but often times, it's not just a mean person. it's 1/3 of the sociopathic triad....

if there is one, there are others who do this just to watch a living being die....

if enough people report, there is a record and possibly a pattern....

it's worth a shot.

when i hear things like this, it's no wonder i like dogs better than most people.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

This is such a small minority of people doing this that it would be strange to hate them for it. People don't understand why I like the night so much. Well the answer is simple, I feel safer in the dark. In the dark only the animals can see me and the people can not. Their are less cars, less people, a much lower risk. I had to learn the hard way that this isn't true for every place. I know I was walking to a friends house about midnight and a van drove passed me. They turned back around and followed me as I was walking. This is an old country road, even if I screamed no one would have heard me. I was a teenager and back then cell phones weren't cheap so I didn't have one. I just kept walking like I wasn't worried even though I was clearly being followed. I saw a driveway up ahead, if they are going to get me that is going to be their spot. Sure enough they pulled right into the driveway cutting off my path, and again they didn't know me and I was going to use that to my advantage. I had no idea how many people were in that car but I knew the driver didn't want to die. I faced the driver, turned my casual walk to a much faster and turned all my fear into pure aggression as I headed right towards the driver while reaching into my pants like I was going for a gun. I was bluffing so I had to do it right. They fell for it. The driver pulled out and took off. I never walked down that street at night alone again.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

that is so so sad and terrable!
its disgusting what people do for no damn reson other then becuase they can.

there are times when i am out walking Cesar and have treats in my pockets if he meets a nice dog to play with sometiems i feel like offering that dog a treat but dont becuase i dont want the person to freak out that i may harm there dog.

when i was little my dad owned a HUGE HUGE HUGE rottweiler named jake the dog was big but not mean he wasnt even close to be being protective! if someone had walked into his house the dog would want to be petted and jump up to lick your face.

well alot of people were frigthend of him due to his size and being a rotty so the neighbor hood kids lured jake into a shed behind there house tangled barbed wire around his neck and strangled him with it. my dad found him about a week later in there shed next door when he smelled his body decaying in the heat.

nothing happend the kids addmitted they did it and howw they did it and why but the police wrote it off as "kids being kids" (they were teenagers)


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> when i was little my dad owned a HUGE HUGE HUGE rottweiler named jake the dog was big but not mean he wasnt even close to be being protective! if someone had walked into his house the dog would want to be petted and jump up to lick your face.
> 
> well alot of people were frigthend of him due to his size and being a rotty so the neighbor hood kids lured jake into a shed behind there house tangled barbed wire around his neck and strangled him with it. my dad found him about a week later in there shed next door when he smelled his body decaying in the heat.
> 
> nothing happend the kids addmitted they did it and howw they did it and why but the police wrote it off as "kids being kids" (they were teenagers)


Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

> when i was little my dad owned a HUGE HUGE HUGE rottweiler named jake the dog was big but not mean he wasnt even close to be being protective! if someone had walked into his house the dog would want to be petted and jump up to lick your face.
> 
> well alot of people were frigthend of him due to his size and being a rotty so the neighbor hood kids lured jake into a shed behind there house tangled barbed wire around his neck and strangled him with it. my dad found him about a week later in there shed next door when he smelled his body decaying in the heat.
> 
> nothing happend the kids addmitted they did it and howw they did it and why but the police wrote it off as "kids being kids" (they were teenagers)


...I have no words...I CANNOT COMPUTE!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Itty bitty Kitty said:


> ...I have no words...I CANNOT COMPUTE!


Me too. Those kinds of kids grow up at a minimum to beat their wives and at most to be serial killers.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> This kind of story makes me think twice about putting up fliers in my neighborhood asking for freezer-burned or unwanted meat (I believe it was Sprocket who did this with success.) I am worried that there will be some mad-crazy person out there who might do something devious like add poison, or somehow taint the meat.
> 
> Not that I'm paranoid, but in this town, there are just too many loons out and about...
> 
> My heart breaks for such an evil act against an innocent dog...


It's the reason i don't do it. I've had dogs poisoned and I don't take any chances. Even though it's tempting and sometimes I even think I will do it - I just can't.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> I faced the driver, turned my casual walk to a much faster and turned all my fear into pure aggression as I headed right towards the driver while reaching into my pants like I was going for a gun.


What is it they say about the best defense being a good offense? You were very smart. It's the reason that cats who will turn and fight a dog will live, and cats who run will die.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xchairity_casex said:


> that is so so sad and terrable!
> its disgusting what people do for no damn reson other then becuase they can.
> 
> there are times when i am out walking Cesar and have treats in my pockets if he meets a nice dog to play with sometiems i feel like offering that dog a treat but dont becuase i dont want the person to freak out that i may harm there dog.
> ...


it's police who do this.....that scratch their heads in bewilderment when 15 years from that moment, the kid is now a murderer.

if only they had followed through the first time it was reported.....sigh.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

this happend to my dad about 16 years ago and he hasnt had another dog since.

he had gotten jake when his german shepard CD had gone missing and he never found him. after jake everyone was talking about how the neighbor kids were probably responsable for CD missing as well.

@bridget
that was incredably dareing and smart thinking on your part you are very very lucky!

me and my sister used to take late night walks around town a few years ago and sometimes we would be approached by drunks as the bars closed down. 
they would try talking to us and my sister would try being polite but as soon as they began talking i would scream really loud and run away as fast as i could my sister was always so embarressed by my doing this but like i said
"i would rather look like an idiot then be raped or murderd"


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> they would try talking to us and my sister would try being polite but as soon as they began talking i would scream really loud and run away as fast as i could my sister was always so embarressed by my doing this but like i said
> "i would rather look like an idiot then be raped or murderd"


You know, I think you are pretty rare. I do believe alot of people won't scream/run/make noise because they are embarrassed of making a scene. I am afraid I might be one of them.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

xellil said:


> You know, I think you are pretty rare. I do believe alot of people won't scream/run/make noise because they are embarrassed of making a scene. I am afraid I might be one of them.


i dont really give a crap in all honesty when people drop by that no one wants to talk to my mom and sister would hide and not answer the door or be really quiet.
if i dont feel like answering the door even if i can see the person looking right at me i ignore them and keep on doing what i am doing. do they get mad sure they do but where is it written that its the law the answer your door.
i mean which is more rude not answering the door and ignoreing them or answering the door and being rude becuase i didnt wanna answer in the first place?


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> i dont really give a crap in all honesty when people drop by that no one wants to talk to my mom and sister would hide and not answer the door or be really quiet.
> if i dont feel like answering the door even if i can see the person looking right at me i ignore them and keep on doing what i am doing. do they get mad sure they do but where is it written that its the law the answer your door.
> i mean which is more rude not answering the door and ignoreing them or answering the door and being rude becuase i didnt wanna answer in the first place?


I would open the door. Let them know I'm busy and at the moment and try back later or go away if that is my wish. I prefer to be upfront of with people.




xchairity_casex said:


> me and my sister used to take late night walks around town a few years ago and sometimes we would be approached by drunks as the bars closed down.
> they would try talking to us and my sister would try being polite but as soon as they began talking i would scream really loud and run away as fast as i could my sister was always so embarressed by my doing this but like i said
> "i would rather look like an idiot then be raped or murderd"


When I'm in the wrong areas drunk girls ask me where the party is. Or a large group of girls will try to invite me to a party which I refuse. Sometimes they swear at me, call me gay and stuff. I could honestly care less about what they think about me. When I wasn't dating anyone I had one of my female friends pretend like we were dating whenever I went to malls to keep this from happening.


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

> When I'm in the wrong areas drunk girls ask me where the party is. Or a large group of girls will try to invite me to a party which I refuse. Sometimes they swear at me, call me gay and stuff. I could honestly care less about what they think about me. When I wasn't dating anyone I had one of my female friends pretend like we were dating whenever I went to malls to keep this from happening.


I always found it amusing how, whenever someone doesn't get what they want, they turn into spoiled kids. Remember when kids would call each other names just because someone didn't share cookies? Except that was acceptable where as, drunk girls getting all sour because someone's not taking trashy bait? Nope!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> When I'm in the wrong areas drunk girls ask me where the party is. Or a large group of girls will try to invite me to a party which I refuse. Sometimes they swear at me, call me gay and stuff. I could honestly care less about what they think about me. When I wasn't dating anyone I had one of my female friends pretend like we were dating whenever I went to malls to keep this from happening.


How good looking ARE you??? I've never had to have a fake boyfriend tag along with me to fend off admirers!


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

xellil said:


> How good looking ARE you??? I've never had to have a fake boyfriend tag along with me to fend off admirers!


Right?! I want to know too! :lol:


----------

